# Xbox One bianca e senza Blu Ray in arrivo. Prezzo più basso.



## admin (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sta per arrivare sul mercato una nuova Xbox One (per il momento disponibile solo per i dipendenti dell'azienda): avrà un nuovo colore, il bianco, e sarà priva del lettore ottico Blu Ray. Ciò comporterebbe una netta diminuzione di prezzo ma si potrà giocare solo attraverso internet ed i giochi potranno essere acquistati esclusivamente sullo store online della Microsoft.

Foto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2014)

In realtà credo che mancherà proprio il lettore ottico, avevo letto una cosa simile in alcuni commenti alla notizia, anche perché se no come fanno a partire i giochi in blu ray su lettore classico?
Si è anche scritto che avrà un hard disk da un un tera, vorrano provare a sondare la cosa sugli acquirenti e se dovesse funzionare, piano a piano indirizzerano tutti i giochi solo su download.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2014)

Disperato tentativo di concorrere con PS4.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Febbraio 2014)

che pena, secondo me hanno fatto un'altra boiata


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2014)

Bianca orrenda secondo me. Le console diverse dal classico nero non le posso vedere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Febbraio 2014)

Senza Blu Ray ROTFL


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Febbraio 2014)

a parte il colore orripilante potrebbe essere una buona idea...i giochi in offerta sono sempre convenienti....


----------



## Doctore (2 Febbraio 2014)

xbox one bianca!!Gay alert


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi piace l'andazzo in cui sta andando il mercato digitale in generale: se acquisti un gioco o un qualsiasi altro contenuto digitale devi poter usufruire del contenuto nel modo in cui più ti piace. Oggi spesso invece acquisti il diritto a usufruire del contenuto, non il contenuto vero e proprio.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2014)

È un operazione estremamente rischiosa. Con il solo digitale si ritroveranno inevitabilmente in concorrenza con Steam. Rischiano di brutto un clamoroso flop commerciale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2014)

Stesso discorso per me ... chi acquisterebbe questa eventuale consolle senza lettore ( ammesso che poi sia vero ) tralsciando il colore bianco per me fa una stupidata... 

ammettiamo che la consolle costi 100 Euro meno... 

ok io compro un gioco dal play store ci gioco e poi ?? ho speso 60 euro e il gioco mi rimane li a far nulla...

ho la One normale ( io ho quella nera normalissima ) è vero che l'ho pagata 100 sacchi in piu però se gioco ad un gioco una volta finito lo rivendo ( non a ladristop ) e mal che vada mi porto a casa la metà di quello che l'ho pagato . 

quindi non vedo e non capisco la necessità di far uscire una consolle senza lettore bluray... 

Ps: la ONE è una bomba ..Io la uso anche come CENTER per guardare la tv ecc ecc.. vi assicuro che è veramente una figata.. poi con tutti i comandi vocali che funzionano da dio


----------



## esjie (3 Febbraio 2014)

Bè, chissene del Bluray se poi ci devi solo giocare con giochi scaricati. Se i giochi scaricati costano meno sarebbe conveniente. Ovviamente poi ti serve solo per giocare e non per vedere film, navigare ecc. Non mi piace solo la storia che si gioca solo online, ma forse ho capito male...io voglio scaricare, ma voglio giocare offline. O meglio, posso anche essere connesso, ma giocare in single player senza nessuno che mi scocci.


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2014)

I giochi scaricati dal play-store costano sicuramente meno di quelli venduti nei negozi, ma se tu mi proponi una console del genere io a questo punto preferisco investire tanto su un PC, registrarmi a Steam e comprare giochi (sempre digitali) ad un prezzo ancora inferiore.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> I giochi scaricati dal play-store costano sicuramente meno di quelli venduti nei negozi, ma se tu mi proponi una console del genere io a questo punto preferisco investire tanto su un PC, registrarmi a Steam e comprare giochi (sempre digitali) ad un prezzo ancora inferiore.


.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Non gli è balenato nel cervello che forse levare quell'accrocchio inutile del Kinect 2.0 sarebbe meglio? Togliere il lettore è troppo insulso, PSP GO! insegna.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non gli è balenato nel cervello che forse levare quell'accrocchio inutile del Kinect 2.0 sarebbe meglio? Togliere il lettore è troppo insulso, PSP GO! insegna.


I tempi non sono maturi per fare una roba del genere, ma è tutta la linea psp-psvita che ha deluso altamente.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2014)

C'è stata la smentita.


----------

